# anyone want to take a geuss at a score on this boy



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Anyone want to take a guess at a score for this hog...hoping to get him with the bow.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

who cares!!  shoot that one


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

umm WOW


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Gross or Net :beer: :beer:

My guess and I am no expert but it sure looks like it has enough mass to gross in the 190's

Did you know about this deer before you got pictures or did you have the heart attack once you got him close up on camera. Good luck and tell us what the score is this fall.


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

He's a shooter alright, but I'm not sure I'd go much above 167 B&C. I think his only pitfall as far as the scoring system goes is his tine length. I'm with the fella who says "who cares". He has nice mass, lots of character, good main beams, and would look mighty fine above a fireplace.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well i knew a big one was around the area but didnt know how big it really was. I tell you all when i get him how big it really is.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

funny hes out in the daylight must not have seen his reflection yet! :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Ya Hes been coming out pretty early Just set up the ground blind today around where the pic was taken and seen him by it tonight. So hopefully when i get the right wind i will be able to try to get him with my bow. One other thing this other deer was also taken on my camera the same day same spot. But he doesnt want to show himself in the daylight.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing I might have undershot his mass measurements a little when I scored him up, so I feel I'm a little under. I think I came up w/ decent measurements for all his tine measurements though. I got him in the mid 170s, but just by looking at him, I'd give him an extra 10 inches at first glance. I'd guess he'll go 180s or just touch 190. Ill stick w/ my original though based on mass and score him up at 177.

Either way, best buck we've seen show up on here all year!!!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Ya i was kinda thinking he was around a 170 myself. could be bigger but not really sure kinda hard to tell in pictures. I know i already have more pics of the first one on my camera, already have 25 on my computer and seen him by the camera yesterday. Gonna give him the weekend to get used to the ground blind i put up and come monday night i iwll be out there ready for him. Wish me luck i think im gonna need it to get this monster.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this deer in ND or SD?


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

its a nd buck.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

jeez. Amazing buck and good luck with the hunt. Ya I'd be willing to say 180 give or take. That other deer sure has some character too :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

183 1/2 gross, good luck :beer:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well guys im not to sure on the whole scoring thing, but i scored the buck last ngiht, im not saying its right but im guessing its close. Im going to have a buddy score it too cause hes done it before. I came up with 182 6/8 but i wasnt really sure how to measure it. Im going to get it scored by a B & C offical scorer but it has to wait 60 days for a drying period so im just gonna bring it to the taxidermist first then when i get it back ill get it offically scored.


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Hopefully you got some nice kill pictures to go with that stud!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

yes i did i have them posted under the 2009 bowhunting pics topic


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome Pics

I bet it was worth the 5 year wait. After you get it scored put up the dimension sheet if you would. I am sure a few guys would like to see some of those numbers


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds about right, but I'm not even totally sure how you'd score him up w/ all that junk. You def might want to have him officially scored, if you care enough. To put him in the books, you'll have to. He's an awesome deer dude...


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

who says North Dakota dont have big bucks! Iowa Illinois phooy they dont have the winters we do only the strong survive up here baby! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ahem!

Now that he's dead......what did he score?!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Ahem!
> 
> Now that he's dead......what did he score?!


I'm guessing 182 6/8ths


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Ahem!
> 
> Now that he's dead......what did he score?!


I think they quick scored him in the low 180s BBJ.


----------

